# Free Patterns



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Found the cutest sock pattern. While you are at the site, click on "free patterns". There are many nice patterns. For lots of things.
http://us.schachenmayr.com/patterns/ladies-socks-2


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link! The socks are very cute. You're right, there is a very nice selection of free patterns. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I found a pretty lace shawl pattern ;-). Make that two!


----------



## JanHarvey (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks - that's a few more for my queue!


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

some lovely patterns, thanks for the link


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are adorable!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I want to do 2 of them. Thanks again!!!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I love these patterns BUT I knit a sweater from one of these patterns and there were so many mistakes in it I almost ditched it at least a half a dozen times. Stitch counts were way off and the instructions were just wrong wrong wrong. 

Worst thing is that there were no errata for the pattern I was using and it was clearly wrong -- like stitch counts on a sleeve were the same as a back piece. 

So just beware!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link.. I had never been there before. Found lots of cute patterns.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for the link. Have subscribed for the newsletter


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link and for sharing with us. :thumbup: DeeMar38 love your avatar. I have a fondness for Hobbes. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks!


----------

